# Installazione su sistema con hdd serial ata: non va!!!!

## SiliToro

Ciao a tutti, sono uno studente in ingegneria e mi sto accingendo, spinto dai miei "colleghi" ad installare sta Gentoo...dicono ke sia una bomba!!

Problema ENORME: ho gia installato Linux diverse volta (Red Ha, Mandrake, Suse...) ma un problema del genere mica l'avevo mai visto! Quiando metto il live cd sul mio pc nuovo d pacca (questo problema me lo da anche quando metto il cd di installazione della suse9 via ftp, sempre da quando ho il pc nuovo...) l'installazione parte e si blocca a questa riga:

"hde: attached disk driver"

Poco prima mi sembra che il sistema abbia riconosciuto i dischi, compreso il Serial Ata, ma in pratica dopo 10 secondi che si sta avviando l'installazione (forse anche meno!!!) mi si blocca tutto e non va più avanti.

Io suppongo sia colpa del Serial Ata, unica cosa "strana" sul mio pentium 4 a 2,8 ghz...con una geforce 5700ultra. Il mio disco è un Maxtor 120gb... voi cosa dite, mi devo sparare o c'è un modo per far EMERGERE anche me???Grazie!!!

PS: scusate per la lunghezza della mail!Last edited by SiliToro on Thu Apr 01, 2004 6:36 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## hardskinone

Ciao e benvenuto. Non posso darti consigli su come risolvere il tuo problema ma devo farti notare (o avvisarti, se non lo sapevi) che scrivere in maiuscolo equivale a gridare. Perfavore, edita il tuo post. Ancora benvenuto.

----------

## randomaze

 *SiliToro wrote:*   

> Quiando metto il live cd sul mio pc nuovo d pacca (questo problema me lo da anche quando metto il cd di installazione della suse9 via ftp, sempre da quando ho il pc nuovo...) l'installazione parte e si blocca a questa riga:
> 
> "hde: attached disk driver"
> 
> Poco prima mi sembra che il sistema abbia riconosciuto i dischi, compreso il Serial Ata, ma in pratica dopo 10 secondi che si sta avviando l'installazione (forse anche meno!!!) mi si blocca tutto e non va più avanti.
> ...

 

Si, la colpa sembra essere del sata.

Che live CD stai usando?

Che hardware hai?

Hai provato a vedere i thread che escono cercando la parola "sata" (io ho fatto la ricerca nel solo forum italiano, ma se te la cavi con l'inglese meglio allargare le vedute...)?

----------

## xchris

eventualmente potresti usare un altro livecd se non risolvi con quelli di gentoo. (se vanno  :Smile:  )

ciao

----------

## Diggs

 *xchris wrote:*   

> eventualmente potresti usare un altro livecd se non risolvi con quelli di gentoo. (se vanno  )
> 
> ciao

 

Esatto.

Prova con la Knoppix.

----------

## SiliToro

Ho un pentium 4 a 2,8 ghz con hdd sata 120gb della maxtor, scheda madre asus p800s, scheda audio SB Live!Player scheda video Geforce 5700ultra..  potrei vedere con la Knoppix solo che non parte nemmeno l'installazione della Suse...potrei provare lanciando all'inizio del boot (dopo aver cliccato F1oF2 ora nn ricordo...) "Gentoo + le varie opzioni" che ne dite?

Grazie

----------

## xchris

basta che faccia un boot di linux che ti riconosca poi i Sata.

QUalunque distro con questo requisito va bene.

prova con l'ottima knoppix  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *xchris wrote:*   

> basta che faccia un boot di linux che ti riconosca poi i Sata.
> 
> 

 

Altrimenti ho visto (guardando altri post riguradanti il sata) che é possibile ravanando nel bios far si che venga visto come un ATA normale... nel caso pessimo puoi partire da li, arrivare in fondo allo stage3 e dopo lavorare sulla configurazione del sata  :Wink: 

----------

## SiliToro

Ho provato a impostare nel bios l'opzione PATA ma zero non ne vuole sapere! Proverò con Knoppix a sto punto! Ma ho visto che quando parte l'installazione di Gentoo 2004 vedo ke ci sono un po di opzioni, come si avviano? Mi possono essere utili?

----------

## xchris

 *SiliToro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Poco prima mi sembra che il sistema abbia riconosciuto i dischi, compreso il Serial Ata, ma in pratica dopo 10 secondi che si sta avviando l'installazione (forse anche meno!!!) mi si blocca tutto e non va più avanti.
> 
> 

 

ma esattamente dove si blocca?

fai una prova un po' bulgara (senza offesa per i bulgari:))

appena parte il livecd metti:

```

gentoo noapic acpi=off ide=nodma

```

ciao

----------

## SiliToro

Mi si blocca esattamente dopo aver "attaccato i dischi" e alcune volte scrive un qualcosa riguardo all'IRQ7, quello della porta stampante. Comunque, avendo io anche un altro disco da 10gb normale, non serial ata, ho provato a staccare quello serial ata ma...zero, come prima!

----------

## xchris

 *SiliToro wrote:*   

>  ma...zero, come prima!

 

neppure le opzioni "bulgare"?

ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *SiliToro wrote:*   

> Comunque, avendo io anche un altro disco da 10gb normale, non serial ata, ho provato a staccare quello serial ata ma...zero, come prima!

 

Come zero? Adesso almeno l'errore dovrebbe essere diverso...

----------

## xchris

probabile che il problema sia altrove...

per quello che suggerivo un noapic (baxxxdo) e acpi=off...

a volte risolve..

ciao

----------

## shev

 *SiliToro wrote:*   

> Mi si blocca esattamente dopo aver "attaccato i dischi" e alcune volte scrive un qualcosa riguardo all'IRQ7, quello della porta stampante. Comunque, avendo io anche un altro disco da 10gb normale, non serial ata, ho provato a staccare quello serial ata ma...zero, come prima!

 

Sicuro che sia il sata a dare problemi? A me si comportava nello stesso modo (se ho capito giusto) su un duron 1000 quando avevo inserito in uno degli slot pci la scheda di rete realtek. Tolta quella andava tutto. Problema che poi s'è risolto con l'uscita del kernel 2.6 stabile.

Prova a levare un po' di schede pci o smanettare un po' con l'hardware, il problema potrebbe non essere il sata (visto anche che con un ide normale dici non cambiare nulla).

----------

## SiliToro

Neanche i metodi bulgari vanno!!!

Però ho lanciato gentoo-nofb e ho fatto la foto d quello ke stampa a monitor nel momento in cui si blocca (tanto anche lanciando gentoo normale scrive le stesse cose!!). Come si fa a inserire una foto che ho qui in locale sul mio pc sul forum?

Thks!

----------

## Cagnulein

uppa l'immagine da qualche parte e poi inserisci il link  :Smile: 

----------

## SiliToro

L'immagine è questa:

[/img]C:\KPCMS\Foto\31mar\CIMG0376.JPG[img][/img]

----------

## xchris

sara' dura che la vediamo dal tuo pc  :Smile: 

se hai un sito da qualche parte lo devi uploadare li e darci il link.

Se ti risulta un po' un casino mandamela via email che la la uppo io  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## SiliToro

Ho provato Knoppix e mi dà Kernel Panic, dopo che mi è andato in loop e mi ha trovato un errore riguardante lo "scsi" che io nn ho ma penso si riferisca al serial ata...

Provando sia Gentoo che Knoppix sul pc di mio padre (con il quale ho in comune la scheda madre della Asus, una P800 con controller serial ata) ho ottengo gli stessi risultati che ottengo sul mio pc.

----------

## LaCasa

Salve SiliToro,anch'io ho lo stesso problema..la differenza tra me e te e che io ho una scheda madre QDI ..cmq il problema nn è l'hard disk serial ata ma bensì il controller dell'hard disk!!!!!!!sicuramente anche la tua scheda madre monta il controller INTEL ICH5,anch'io ho perso le migliori giornate in giro per forum e siti vari...come te ho provato varie distibuzioni (Suse 9.0,fedora 1b,Gentoo 1.4 e Gentoo 2004).....l'unica versione che mi ha permesso di iniziare l'installazione (dico iniziare perchè per mancanza di tempo nn l'ho effettuata!!!!!)è stata la versione Gentoo 2004 l'ultima release...l'unico modo per far partire l'installazione è però quello di nn caricare il kernel di default ovvero "gentoo"..ma bensi devi caricare il kernel "smp" che ha il supporto per multiprocessore...(questa scelta la fai all'inizio quando fai il boot,scrivi smp e primi invio)nn sono riuscito ancora a capire perchè in questa modalità sia partita ma l'importante è andare avanti!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ultima cosa io ho usato la release che ti permette di fare l'installazione via web...la puoi trovare 

qui http://www.linuxiso.org/distro.php?distro=45....mi fai sapere se l'installazione è andata a buon  fine?io come ho un po di tempo la devo fare..in caso ci dovrebbero essere errori o problemi e buono saperlo prima!!!!ciaooo Nicola

----------

## SiliToro

Bene, il problema è stato risolto tramite scheda madre, sono riuscito a trovare una seconda opzione del bios che disattiva del tutto il controller serial ata e quindi gentoo poi è partito! Ora però rimane il problema che il disco non può essere "montato" e quindi siccome io linux volevo metterlo sopra lì non posso andare avanti così...avrei bisogno di sapere come faccio ad andare avanti con l'installazione...

Grazie!

Ciao

----------

## MyZelF

1) Hai provato a fare il boot da knoppix con kernel 2.6 (nelle ultime release dovrebbe essere incluso, ma non è il kernel di default: controlla le opzioni di boot)?

2) Cercando sul forum ho trovato questi post, dove si consiglia in alternativa di creare un proprio livecd con kernel patchato:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=95546

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=149142

3) Soluzione brutale. Mi sembra di capire che la scheda madre abbia un doppio controller. Potresti collegare l'hard disk all'altro controller (esistono convertitori PATA <-> SATA?) e installare da lì gentoo con un kernel recente / patchato che comprenda il supporto per l'ICH5, quindi ricollegare il disco in SATA.

In bocca al lupo...  :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

ecco il link all'immagine di SiliToro

http://xchris.altervista.org/GECHI/sata.jpg

ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *SiliToro wrote:*   

> Bene, il problema è stato risolto tramite scheda madre, sono riuscito a trovare una seconda opzione del bios che disattiva del tutto il controller serial ata e quindi gentoo poi è partito! Ora però rimane il problema che il disco non può essere "montato" e quindi siccome io linux volevo metterlo sopra lì non posso andare avanti così...avrei bisogno di sapere come faccio ad andare avanti con l'installazione...
> 
> Grazie!
> 
> Ciao

 

Ma hai provato a partire con l'smp come consigliato da LaCasa?

----------

## SiliToro

Si ho provato ma non cambia nulla!

----------

## morellik

 *LaCasa wrote:*   

> l'unico modo per far partire l'installazione è però quello di nn caricare il kernel di default ovvero "gentoo"..ma bensi devi caricare il kernel "smp" che ha il supporto per multiprocessore...

 

Confermo quanto detto da LaCasa. PC HP XW4100 con Serial ATA Intel ICH5.

Avvio con LiveCD Gentoo 2004.0 usando il kernel per mono processore: blocco della macchina   :Sad:  . Riavvio con kernel smp: via come il vento   :Very Happy: .

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## SiliToro

Se scelgo come kernel "smp" mi sblocca quasi immediatamente, praticamente dopo 2 secondi, con lo schermo che diventa tutto nero, se scelo "smp-nofb" va avanti qualke secondo di più e poi mi va in "kernel panic". Ma se io mettessi un altro disco sul mio pc, ci installassi linux e poi aggiungessi dei moduli per il riconoscimento del Serial Ata, c'è possibilità che poi io riesca a vederlo quel disco senza dover toccare settaggi da motherboard? Perché se disattivo il supporto Serial Ata il sistema non vede né il controller né l'hard disk e quindi è come se non ci fosse.

----------

## MyZelF

Sì, in teoria sarebbe possibile disabilitare il controller SATA, installare il sistema su un altro disco con kernel che supporti il controller, riattivare il controller SATA e trasferire il sistema sul disco SATA.

Prima di fare ciò, hai provato quello che consigliavo nel mio precedente post?

----------

## SiliToro

Come faccio a crearmi un kernel patchato se nn posso avviare linux? dici di farlo da un altro computer?e poi...come si fa?eheh nn sn cosi navigato! Le altre le ho provate ma niente purtroppo!

----------

## yardbird

Ciao,

hai provato con il LIVECD sperimentale che utilizza il kernel 2.6?

Un mio amico non riusciva ad installare la gentoo con il kernel 2.4 e serial ATA, semplicemente perchè il supporto a questo standard ancora non c'era nella serie 2.4 (ora non so se sia cambiata la situazione ma allora era così...). Partendo con un liveCD con kernel 2.6 ha visto immediatamente controller e dischi.

Fra il resto è strano che ti veda il disco come hde, invece di sde. Il serial ATA è visto come SCSI sotto linux, non come IDE.

----------

## MyZelF

Mi riferivo in particolare al boot di knoppix con kernel 2.6.

----------

## blackgenio

prova ad avviare il livecd 2004.0

e alla riga di comando digita

experimental come tipo di kernel

così dovrebbe andarti

in alternativa prova a disabilitare 

firewire e usb momentaneamente da bios

cia ciao

----------

## MyZelF

 *morellik wrote:*   

> Avvio con LiveCD Gentoo 2004.0 usando il kernel per mono processore: blocco della macchina   . Riavvio con kernel smp: via come il vento  .
> 
> 

 

Questo è perchè il kernel "gentoo" dei Live CD 2004.0 è un 2.4.24, mentre quello "smp" è un 2.6.1.

blackgenio: non esiste alcun kernel "experimental".

----------

## blackgenio

nel Livecd 2004.0 che ho scaricato 3 gg fà

tra i vari kernel che si possono scegliere cè ne uno denominato

experimental che fa partire un 2.6.3-rc1 che a me non da

l'errore riportato in questo post ...

lo stesso "errore" che avevo anche io con gli altri cd

di gentoo

cia ciaoo

----------

